# Stout



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Anybody have any suggestions for good, widely available stouts particularly Imperial Stouts? I am considering homebrewing some and want a few good examples to work off of but have very limited experience with stouts in general. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## RapidTransit (Oct 7, 2006)

I've had Guiness, Beamish and Murpheys. I like Murphys the best creamiest and thickest of the bunch its like choclate. First time I had it I thought I was gonna puke but after the second can I was hooked and now I love it and the upset stomach feeling went away on the first beer went away the second time I had it.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sheaf stout is one of my favorite other then my local brew pubs.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Storm King Imperial Stout from the Victory Brewery is by far my favorite stout. I actually just put my last 3 in the fridge this morning and was going to crack one open tonight. Another one that I really like is the Blackout Stout from the Great Lakes Brewery, but I'm guessing that one will be a little hard for you to find. 

I am actually planing on brewing an Oatmeal Stout hopefully next weekend if you've never had one of these you must try one. It's like drinking a Little Debbie cookie, only with alcohol. :al


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

North Coast's Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout
Ale Smith's Speedway Stout
Rogue's Imperial Stout XS
Great Divide's Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout 
Victory's Storm King Imperial Stout

That should keep you busy


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

The Saint said:


> North Coast's Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout
> Ale Smith's Speedway Stout
> Rogue's Imperial Stout XS
> Great Divide's Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout
> ...


Thanks for all the advice. A clone of the Yeti is actually the recipe I was leaning towards just have never had it or seen it for that matter. Look forward to trying some of these.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

The Saint said:


> North Coast's Old Rasputin Imperial Russian Stout


:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Only one I've had was Guinness Extra Stout- nice and thick, dark, and smooth.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

Love both Guiness and Murphys... if you ever go to Ireland, St James Gate brewery is a MUST... its like Willy Wonka's Choclate Factory but filled with yummy Guiness stout


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't find Rasputin anywhere down here. Anybody know where you can find some?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> I can't find Rasputin anywhere down here. Anybody know where you can find some?


I am not sure how widely it is distributed but you can ask them. 
[email protected]

http://www.northcoastbrewing.com/ras.htm


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I recommend Shakespear Stout i think from oregon brewery. It isn't cheap but cheaper than most of the cigars I smoke.


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

If you make it up to Madison, WI, PM me. I'll take you to a brew pub we've got called The Great Dane. They do a great Oatmeal Stout.
What an idea . . . I think I'll go tonight. 

Todd


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

kenstogie said:


> I recommend Shakespear Stout i think from oregon brewery. It isn't cheap but cheaper than most of the cigars I smoke.


It's from the Rogue Brewery which is in Oregon. Good beer comes in a 22oz bottle.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok, I found Sam Smiths Imperial Stout at my local supermarket on my friday booze run. It looked delicious and I have read so much about it but couldn't bring myself to pay over $12 for 4 12 oz bottles and they didn't have any singles. Instead I bought a Sierra Nevada Stout which is not dissimilar to the stouts i've had before but still new to me. I've got a lead on a place nearby that carries Murphys (apperantly in pint cans) so that will certainly be something I pickup next time. Thanks again for all the suggestions.

:al


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

black bear has a good one, but nothing beats the Dark Lord!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

StudentSmoker said:


> I can't find Rasputin anywhere down here. Anybody know where you can find some?


yeah in my belly!!


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

I hereby pledge my allegiance to Great Divide's Oak Aged Yeti Imperial Stout. This stuff is absolutely phenomenal.

A thick and rich stout with creamy vanilla characteristics imparted to it via aging in bourbon oak barrels. This is bar none the best Imperial Stout I have ever had. I had a bottle of a lesser brew that shall remain nameless and after the Yeti it was like drinking water. The Yet's flavor and mouthfeel are a transcendant experience.

Highly recommended for all fans of Stout.

And it goes great with a cigar!


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

here you go in no particular order: all imperials

brooklyn black chocolate stout
victory storm king
weyerbacher heresy (bourbon barrel aged)
stoudt's fat dog
not imperial but great- youngs double chocolate


----------

